

Show HN: Flight tracker for Android Wear - Bayram

Got Android Wear device? We&#x27;d much appreciate your testing &amp; feedback: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.aita&amp;hl=en
======
spydertennis
this is actually super interesting. excited to see where this stuff goes.

~~~
Bayram
thank you very much - did you try it?

